# When did you tell your kids Slash isn't real?



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 26, 2011)

My older son is 10 now and I think he should know the truth that Slash is not real. He's pretty mature and I think he'll take the news well. But I'm worried he'll let his little brother in on the secret. Advice?


----------



## El Mahdi (May 26, 2011)

*What?!?  He's not Real?!?*

*Then who in the hell has been dropping a bottle of Jack Daniels and a carton of smokes down my chimney each year??????*


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 26, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> My older son is 10 now and I think he should know the truth that Slash is not real. He's pretty mature and I think he'll take the news well. But I'm worried he'll let his little brother in on the secret. Advice?




Don't buy into the Axel Rose's aslashist propaganda!  He is in fact real, so much so that when I was little he gave me a cigaret burn one morning as a sign of his disprovable in my taste of music.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

I dressed up as Slash for Halloween two years ago.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 26, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> *What?!?  He's not Real?!?*
> 
> *Then who in the hell has been dropping a bottle of Jack Daniels and a carton of smokes down my chimney each year??????*




Apparently it was Rhun!

Edit: If there really was a Slash to leave you liquor, it would have been Black Death Vodka, not JD.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 26, 2011)

You sure it wasn't Howard Stern in a top hat?


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 28, 2011)

"Yes, VIRGINIA, there is a Slash. He exists as certainly as booze and debauchery and groupies exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no Slash. It would be as dreary as if there were no VIRGINIAS. There would be no power chords then, no vulgar lyrics, no screeching vocals to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished."

With apologies to Francis Church.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 29, 2011)

I like Slash's twitter reply.
"I'M NOT....REAL?  "

Got to love a celebrity that realizes his fame is meaningless.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 29, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> " There would be no power chords then, no vulgar lyrics, no screeching vocals to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. ."




LIES!  

Power Cords, vulgar lyrics, and screeching vocals predated Slash.. as evident in this Kiss Song dated 1977.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWkLOrfDAo4]YouTube - ‪Kiss Love Gun‬‏[/ame]


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 29, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> LIES!
> 
> Power Cords, vulgar lyrics, and screeching vocals predated Slash.. as evident in this Kiss Song dated 1977.



KISS isn't real.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 29, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> KISS isn't real.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY-03vYYAjA


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 31, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> KISS isn't real.




Exactly! They are a cartoon, like Gorillaz.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 2, 2011)

I need to stop reading too much into thread titles. After reading the Goodbye from Snape thread title and thinking "Oh my god, Alan Rickman's died?", I came here expecting a plea from an anxious parent asking how to explain to their children that no, their favourite TV characters never 'really' did what they were described doing in that slash fiction story.


----------



## AeroDm (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd recommend around the same time you explain Hack isn't real. Hack and Slash do, after all, go together.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 3, 2011)

AeroDm said:


> I'd recommend around the same time you explain *Hack* isn't real. *Hack* and Slash do, after all, go together.




Ninja'd! Someone else already mentioned Howard Stern.


----------

